# American Lawyers working in the Philippines or SEA?



## CalSurfer (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,

I grew up in the Philippines, love the place. I am currently an incoming senior at UC Berkeley. I will be attending law school here in the States in a year. I was wondering if you knew of opportunities where American lawyers working for Big Law Firms or MNCs are sent out to work in Southeast Asia - particularly the Philippines? What career paths should I take? Anyone know foreign lawyers working in the Philippines? Any incisive insight helps!:fingerscrossed: lane:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

CalSurfer said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I grew up in the Philippines, love the place. I am currently an incoming senior at UC Berkeley. I will be attending law school here in the States in a year. I was wondering if you knew of opportunities where American lawyers working for Big Law Firms or MNCs are sent out to work in Southeast Asia - particularly the Philippines? What career paths should I take? Anyone know foreign lawyers working in the Philippines? Any incisive insight helps!:fingerscrossed: lane:


Hi Surfer, Others may have thoughts but I'm not aware of any positive information to give you. Might be worth visiting with the legal department there at Burkley for some ideas on places and ways to find a position.
Only other thing that could prove beneficial would be to contact the US Department Of State and find out how to apply for a legal position posting at a US embassy--perhaps even in Manila.
Best of luck and hope you are able to get what you are after...


----------



## CalSurfer (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Gene. I went to school in Pampanga! Love the food! Yes, I've been thinking about working for the State Department. Thank you for the insight!


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

You mentioned you grew up here, but are you a Filipino? I'm pretty sure the Philippines doesn't allow foreigners to practice law here.


----------



## CalSurfer (Jun 26, 2013)

I am Fil-Am. Dual citizenship.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

As a Filipino you will be qualified to take the Philippine Bar. Even though you will be CAPABLE of giving legal advice if you pass the California Bar, you won't legally be able to practice in the Philippines unless you pass the Philippine Bar.

Because non-Filipinos can't practice law in the Philippines, you won't find any foreign firms here with American attorneys I think. 

Even if you go to the US Embassy, they will tell you that they (or their attorneys) aren't allowed to represent anyone (American or not) in the Philippines and will recommend private, local Filipino attorneys to help in any legal matters. 

I'm pretty sure the Philippines is the only country in South East Asia that doesn't allow foreigners to practice law in their country so you can probably find a job in other countries around here


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

There was an American law firm that advertised in the blue book. They had an office in the Philippines. I am not sure if they practice Philippine law or not. I do not remember seeing their ad lately, I do not have a blue book.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's an article that might give a little more insight. 

Are non-Filipino lawyers engaged in the practice of law in the Philippines? | ObiTir


----------

